# Yu Nakajima in comp?



## Rosette (Jul 27, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...ts&competitionId=30thAnniversaryMegaHouse2010

lol

I was shocked to see he got 6th place..

I'm just happy to see him compete though.. 

I wonder why he didnt upload it on his channel


----------



## Weston (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, hes still good at 4x4


----------



## Gabriel Dechichi (Jul 27, 2010)

lol, 4x4x4 was really good... guess he's practicing a little bit, but I don't think he'll come back


----------



## Anthony (Jul 27, 2010)

Rosette said:


> I was shocked to see he got 6th place..


Me too!
Except that's because I wouldn't have expected him to make the final.


----------



## Dene (Jul 27, 2010)

Lol he is so out of shape.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 27, 2010)

And he's still faster than me.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jul 27, 2010)

New 5x5 WR?? o.0 masterofthebass has been beaten


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Jul 27, 2010)

Yay!!Yu in comp!!.And he still good attuaclly!


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 27, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> New 5x5 WR?? o.0 masterofthebass has been beaten



Yeehp
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22767
Thats the thread on it i believe.

It appears Yu has done some 4x4 practice.
Id be somewhat interested in a vid if theres one around.


----------



## Fona (Jul 29, 2010)

I guess if Yu had practiced more than just a little bit, he'd won that competition.
I think, if he gets back into cubing, he still can be on top (=sub10avg)


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 29, 2010)

Fona said:


> I guess if Yu had practiced more than just a little bit, he'd won that competition.
> I think, if he gets back into cubing, he still can be on top (=sub10avg)



lawl


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 29, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Fona said:
> 
> 
> > I guess if Yu had practiced more than just a little bit, he'd won that competition.
> ...



rawr*


----------



## pwnage51 (Jul 29, 2010)

i saw syuhei's video of the 3x3 finals at a competition and i saw Yu. my spirit was warmed by the fact that he decided to come back :3 
lets just hope that he keeps it up


----------



## musicninja17 (Jul 29, 2010)

Yu is honestly probably my fav. cuber, glad to see him back


----------



## riffz (Jul 29, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Fona said:
> 
> 
> > I guess if Yu had practiced more than just a little bit, he'd won that competition.
> ...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 29, 2010)

riffz said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Fona said:
> ...


----------



## Joker (Jul 29, 2010)

Yu would have won if he didn't take that break... oh well he's still one of the best.


----------



## blah (Jul 29, 2010)

Joker said:


> Yu would have won if he didn't take that break... oh well he's still one of the best.


Sorry but that's a really bad joke.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 29, 2010)

riffz said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Fona said:
> ...


----------



## akiramejin (Jul 29, 2010)

Yu is good. But there are people who are better. eh, I love his fingertricks though. so flawless. D:


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 2, 2010)

Good thing I used the search function...

I wonder if he's back.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 2, 2010)

He's been practicing big cubes.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm not gonna say he's "still good..."

but I always liked his fingertricks.


----------



## musicninja17 (Aug 2, 2010)

I do love his unique fingertricks. LOL on his one reachover move.


----------

